# Where does she stop gentlemen ??



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I say north of $500 for this rarest of 510's yes even rarer then the sugar-daddy !
http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-HO-S...Cars?hash=item45ee09bf42&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Dang man! I'll take 20 Model Motoring cars.:hat:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

That has been bid up quickly!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That's a $20.00 car


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Wonder what a white Bre 510 would be worth then?

No, not selling, but i have to laugh when someone offered me $50.00 for it.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Been wondering the same Andrij. And the white Escort. Been waiting for years to see one on Ebay!


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

"Only used by a little old lady to go to church on Sundays"


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

wheelszk said:


> That's a $20.00 car


The red/white #35 is a tough tough car to find. As for the ones down under they could be a victim of there rarity. So Rare nobody believes there real.
I've seen rare blue chrome nomads go for more then rarer prototype nomad's for this very reason.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Interesting, It's rated a #4 in Bob Beer's guide. The #4 is common and I have one which is now worth a whole bunch of $ according to this one.  

off to eflay.  rr


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a blue & white one in my box right now, I bet thats even rarer.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

wheelszk said:


> I have a blue & white one in my box right now, I bet thats even rarer.


Only the red/ white #35 version is rare. I hear that there is another red/white #45 out there as well that would be the rarest of them all but I have never seen one.
Below is the one I own.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

$561 was the high bid, not sugar daddy money but I think it's a new high for this car.
It also sported a reattached front bumper.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

My jaw just dropped when I saw the MSRP on AFXcrazy's mint one! South of $5 for a new slot? WOW! 

Although, I asked my dad what he paid for the 8 AFX's that Ive had since I was a kid. He said they were clearanced out at a Two Guys' in northern NJ for less than $2 a pop. Ive had my blue javelin t/a, green charger, black with yellow a/p vette, r/w/b matador, orange daytona, red 512, blue mclaren, and RC cola porsche can am as long as I rember being alive.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Two Guys'


 
Had forgotten about those stores. Guess it was my Walmart back in the day.  rr


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Now I Feel Older Than Dirt*



grungerockjeepe said:


> My jaw just dropped when I saw the MSRP on AFXcrazy's mint one! South of $5 for a new slot? WOW!


I can remember going into Western Auto and getting my new T-jets for $1.49.
Of course it took 6 weeks to earn $2.00 in allowance then too. But that got a car and some AJ's wheels, maybe a brass pan if I was lucky!

Still have a few of those purchases in my possession.

-Paul


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> I can remember going into Western Auto and getting my new T-jets for $1.49.
> Of course it took 6 weeks to earn $2.00 in allowance then too. But that got a car and some AJ's wheels, maybe a brass pan if I was lucky!
> 
> Still have a few of those purchases in my possession.
> ...


Not me my mom gave all my cars and trains(Lionel) to my 50 year old neighbor who promptly sold them to a hobby shop. All my baseball cards went to a 60 year old uncle who took them to the local tavern and sold them. I did not find out till years later when I came home that they were gone. I don't blame mom though I was king of the pack rats as wife found out years later.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*And.... she goes again....*

I won't doubt the rarity of this car, I know I don't have one. BUT- here we go again. One sells for over $500 and then shocker, another shows up on the bay as we speak... 

Sometimes I wonder if many of these HO slots are as rare as we think they are? Take into consideration that I am an exception, and not the rule. Mid 
30s, grew up during the Tyco 440, HP7 era, then the HO slots all but disappear. If it wasn't for the cottage industry and few companies that still produce products if would be almost totally "underground". Can't buy them at Toys R Us or Wally World. Most hobby shops have poor selections or are way overpriced...

So when the "older" guys (no offense) start to move to the next slotcar race in the sky, do all of those huge tjet collections, super rare AFX and the like, come full circle again? Let's face it, you can't take them with you. I already wonder what will happen to the 500 or 600 cars that I have? Will my son want them? We have appreciate them as I do? Or will they end up sold and paying credit card debt or buying bottled air?

I wonder truly how many #35 AFX Bres are out there now, and will pop up in the next ... say 20 years?

Just random thoughts... -Marc and Marcus


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Next!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/DATSUN-510-BRE-...Cars?hash=item3ef8af715d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

mine were from place called quincy suppy- dad had a deal with mgr the day after xmas we got all the open sets that were on display by the most of the cars were gone or broken i have 55gl barrel of track
we also bought from western auto and pennys


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*just think?*

Just think of all the slot cars we passed up on in the day? The local place for me was one of the first American Sales outlets here in Chicago on Harlem ave. They mostly sold pools and pool supplies. I remember about a 10-20ft. run of peg board in one aisle full on mostly MagnaTraction and G-Plus cars. Had be be over a 1000 individual MIB on the wall when I first saw them. The G-Plus were $5 and the MT were $2. I should have bought the whole mess


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

fastlap said:


> Just think of all the slot cars we passed up on in the day? The local place for me was one of the first American Sales outlets here in Chicago on Harlem ave. They mostly sold pools and pool supplies. I remember about a 10-20ft. run of peg board in one aisle full on mostly MagnaTraction and G-Plus cars. Had be be over a 1000 individual MIB on the wall when I first saw them. The G-Plus were $5 and the MT were $2. I should have bought the whole mess


That's funny. I used to go to a place called Hobby Town. It was on North Ave. just west of Harlem a few blocks. Elmwood Park. Another place was Motorama down on Madison Ave near Harlem in Forest Park. That was around the mid '60's. I have fond memories of both places!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Bre*

You have to rember when Bob's book wasd done.It's been out a long time.When it was published thats what the rarity was.More cars have been discovered since that time.Everytime a dictionary is printed there are new words .Tom Stumpf (AFX COLLECTOR)


----------

